# Canard PC & Canardpc.com > Actualité canardpc.com > [Journal de bord] Canard PC chez O'gaming - émission #08

## Izual

Ne loupez pas la dernière émission de la saison ! Elle sera à suivre en direct ce soir à 20h sur la chaîne Twitch de O'gaming. 

https://www.twitch.tv/ogamingtv

----------


## Howii

C'était vraiment la meilleure émission de la saison ! Et à 1h38 omg c'était épique !  ::lol::

----------


## trex

Je m'inquiète pour Ivan ... Erreur de maquillage ou soucis de santé son teint jaunâtre ?

----------


## barbarian_bros

Caramba, encore raté, pour une fois que j'étais dispo j'ai pas vu passer l'annonce.

Par contre cette fois on a le droit de se rattraper sur Twitch :
https://www.twitch.tv/videos/449974589

----------


## Zodex

Super émission encore une fois, et ça fait vraiment plaisir de revoir (et re-entendre) Ivan - il est tel le sage berger veillant affectueusement sur ses turbulentes chevrettes.
Vivement septembre !

----------


## Vader_666

C'était top ! Content de savoir que ça va continuer, un peu curieux (et inquiet, parce que j'aimais bien le format de cette saison qui s'est bonifié au long des épisodes) de voir ce que la suite va donner. Après je comprends clairement pourquoi ça ne peut pas forcément partir sur une saison 2 à l'isométrique. (wink wink Izual)

----------


## Izual

Et pourquoi pas ?  :tired:

----------


## M.Rick75

> C'était top ! Content de savoir que ça va continuer, un peu curieux (et inquiet, parce que j'aimais bien le format de cette saison qui s'est bonifié au long des épisodes) de voir ce que la suite va donner. Après je comprends clairement pourquoi ça ne peut pas forcément partir sur une saison 2 à l'isométrique. (wink wink Izual)


Ouep. Je suis arrivé sur la fin et sur le papier, je suis pas convaincu par une émission plus fréquente (que j’imagine forcément plus courte) telle qu'annoncée par Ivan.
Bon... à voir à la rentrée.
Sinon, pour les couts, je pense que vous pouvez tout à fait bricoler  quelque chose de correct sans passer par une régie, type O Gaming (ce  qui semblait être le plan de monsieur Chat).

En tout cas, c'était vraiment très réussi cette première saison !!!

----------


## Rouxbarbe

J'ai pas encore fini de regarder la précédente  ::|:

----------


## SFK94

Punaise vous avez rythmé ma vie avec ce petit supplément d'âme mensuel où vous m'avez bien fait marrer, même si (âge oblige :-)), je devais vous visionner en plusieurs fois...
Vous vous êtes aussi mis à nu (si si :-)) et dorénavant quand je lis CPC je vois vos bouilles, vos intonations, et soyons honnêtes : je ne sais pas si c'était voulu mais cela a été la meilleure façon d'introduire / de nous familiariser avec la nouvelle génération de rédacteurs. Parce que, quand Netsabes, Pipo, Maria et toute la troupe s'est barrée par paquet de 12 par mois, j'avais un peu les boules... Et là, via cette émission complètement cinglée, entre les "anciens" que l'on (re)découvrait et les "nouveaux" avec quelques papiers à leur actif (dans CPC j'entends), on s'est tout de suite fait à cette nouvelle famille (recomposée). Mes doutes dissipés, j'attendais le début du mois et je dois dire que si tout le monde était top, Ackboo, le roi Ackboo a donné un super ton à l'ensemble, sans parler de l'Architecte, le chat et bien sûr d'Ivan grand Ordonnateur de ce tout fabuleux.
Si je ne suis pas un fana des streamings de JV mais j'espère que la prochaine émission / le nouveau concept sera aussi bien. J'imagine la masse de travail que vous avez dû investir et qu'il faut à un moment donné rentabili-truc mais les mecs ("mec" non genré bien sûr), vous avez un talent de dingue ! Keep going and mustard of Dijon.

----------


## JAILS4FUN

> Ouep. Je suis arrivé sur la fin et sur le papier, je suis pas convaincu par une émission plus fréquente (que j’imagine forcément plus courte) telle qu'annoncée par Ivan.
> Bon... à voir à la rentrée.
> Sinon, pour les couts, je pense que vous pouvez tout à fait bricoler  quelque chose de correct sans passer par une régie, type O Gaming (ce  qui semblait être le plan de monsieur Chat).
> 
> En tout cas, c'était vraiment très réussi cette première saison !!!


Je crois aussi qu'un rdv mensuel reste un bon rythme. Peut être faut-il revoir le contenu la durée de l'émission. Nous refaire l'actu les test le JT le débat à chaque live ......les viewers et autres canards sont habitués maintenant,

 il est temps de les surprendre !! comme ACKBOO l'a fait en prenant les rênes  ::wacko:: 

Je suis prêt à soutenir par mon premium twitch (pour commencer) dans la durée tout nouveau projet et je pense ne pas être le seul.......

----------


## Catel

J'ai écouté l'émission aujourd'hui et comme de juste, j'ai quelques réactions...

1) Valve fait des royalties différenciées à la tête du client ?! C'est la première fois que j'entends parler de cette histoire... et du coup je me demande si vous en avez fait part auparavant dans CPC.  :tired: 

2) Du coup c'est aussi un rappel que si Epic propose des tarifs plus avantageux, faut pas oublier que l'essentiel de cette manne ne se fait pas au bénéfice des gentils petits studios indés, mais bien des éditeurs !

3) Dans le dossier sur l'humour, on se rend compte en fait qu'en fouillant un peu, il existe bien plus de jeux drôles qu'on ne veut s'en souvenir. J'ai l'impression que vous avez eu un peu de mal à différencier les différents types et les différents degrés d'humour, pour, inconsciemment, le réduire à l'humour burlesque. Si je prends un Witcher par exemple, c'est un jeu qui alterne en permanence entre la tragédie et la bouffonnerie. Je prends mes derniers jeux récents et la plupart ont de l'humour: Dog Mendonça, Far Cry Blood Dragon, Seven, War for the Overworld, Shadow Warrior 2... A la limite, je crois que le jeu vidéo a bien plus de mal à raconter des choses graves, sans être immature et sans trop en faire, que des choses frivoles. Et les intervenants ont eu bien raison d'insister sur les jeux-gags et les party games.
Peut-être que la plupart du temps, justement, on ne note pas l'humour car il n'est qu'un agréable habillage d'un gameplay classique ? Alors que si les gags étaient dans un film, ils seraient en général au coeur de la proposition artistique.

4) Izual parlait de Eastshade et de la façon dont il lui faisait voir la tour, je me suis dit: c'est un jeu qui te rend civilisé...  ::P:

----------


## Olorin

> 1) Valve fait des royalties différenciées à la tête du client ?! C'est la première fois que j'entends parler de cette histoire... et du coup je me demande si vous en avez fait part auparavant dans CPC.


Oui, ils en ont déjà parlé, soit dans un papier d'Ivan soit dans l'émission (soit les 2) je sais plus. A la sortie de l'Epic probablement.

----------


## gros_bidule

3) -> clairement, c'est subjectif, et c'est un débat d'idées. Difficile de mettre tout le monde d'accord.
C'est comme dans une précédente émission : "les jeux doivent-ils avoir un mode facile". Ils ont grosso-modo conclu que non, si le concepteur du jeu a voulu donner l'expérience d'un jeu difficile, c'est comme ça il faut le respecter. Ce à quoi je dirais que non non non et non mOsieur :
- non seulement faire un mode facile est difficile (à doser), donc se cacher derrière l'excuse bidon du "moi je fais le l'art, un concept" pour faire un jeu trop dur, j'appelle ça un manque de savoir-faire
- mais en plus, certains jeux sont tout bonnement trop difficiles pour le joueur moyen. Je prendrais l'exemple de CupHead, dont j'ai péniblement terminé le premier boss, puis la suite s'est révélée être un mur infranchissable. Conséquence : je ne me suis pas amusé, et je n'ai joué - et donc eu accès - qu'à une toute petite partie du jeu. Jeu que j'ai jeté et oublié pour de bon. Ca m'embête car nul-part il est écrit sur le jeu/site "attention, jeu atrocement difficile", et je me suis fait avoir comme un gros bleu. Si j'avais su, je ne l'aurais pas acheté.
Donc si, les jeux devraient avoir un mode facile, juste pour rendre le jeu accessibles aux joueurs. Ceux qui veulent une expérience hardcore peuvent utilise le mode difficile, c'tout. Ce n'est pas au dev d'imposer une expérience, et encore moins une façon de jouer.
Les jeux réussis, ce sont souvent des jeux où c'est le joueur qui créer sa propre expérience : les Sims, les simulateurs en tout genre, les jeux d'action, de gestion, les rpj, Mafia/GTA, etc.
Les jeux qui imposent une façon de jouer, de penser etc, qui te demandent en gros de bien suivre les rails, ça s'appelle CallOfDuty et c'est de la merde. Gros ou petit studio, ça reste la même daube.

----------


## vectra

Je suis toujours un peu curieux de ces émissions, mais perso, l'heure de diffusion, ça me bloque totalement. D'autant que l'interaction avec les coins connectés joue beaucoup, donc c'est d'autant plus dommage.
Y'a moyen de se rattraper avec les redifs je suppose, mais ça serait bien de ne pas courir derrière les liens, ni d'attendre une semaine pour qu'ils arrivent. 

Et enfin, surtout, les émissions en direct auxquelles j'ai assisté étaient trop longues. En particulier, je ne suis pas convaincu de l'intérêt de relire le dernier CPC en direct: pour ceux qui l'ont déjà lu, c'est l'assoupissement assuré_ -legendi causa_.
Quitte à choisir entre les deux formats, je préfèrerais que l'écrit draine toute votre attention personnellement...

----------


## Zodex

Pour ma part je trouve l'horaire parfait, c'est plus l'horaire des streams que je loupe très souvent (malgré moi). M'enfin c'est chaud de contenter tout le monde.  ::): 
Par contre je trouve au contraire très intéressant de reprendre des dossiers de cpc, parce que ça fait confronter les idées des journalistes, en opposition à l'article écrit par une seule personne (aussi bien écrit soit-il). Ça donne une autre perspective au sujet.

----------


## Wulfstan

> Y'a moyen de se rattraper avec les redifs je suppose, mais ça serait bien de ne pas courir derrière les liens, ni d'attendre une semaine pour qu'ils arrivent.


Jusqu'à maintenant (ça ne sera plus le cas à la rentrée, vu que tout sera sur la chaîne CanardPC, mais ça sera la même manip'), il suffisait d'aller sur la chaîne Twitch d'OGamingTV (où on voit l'émission en direct) et de cliquer sur "Vidéos".




> Par contre je trouve au contraire très intéressant de reprendre des dossiers de cpc, parce que ça fait confronter les idées des journalistes, en opposition à l'article écrit par une seule personne (aussi bien écrit soit-il). Ça donne une autre perspective au sujet.


Pareil. À partir du moment où les sujets ont été communiqués aux intervenants avant l'émission pour qu'ils puissent préparer un peu leur réponse, je trouve ça très bien.  ::):

----------


## Erokh

Perso je trouve qu'il faut des 2: des débats sur l'actu ou un sujet particulier "inédit", mais aussi un sujet en lien avec le mag, qui approfondit/offre une nouvelle perspective à l'article concerné.

----------


## vectra

Il faut prendre le temps de résumer le dossier du mag déjà (avec un gros % de perte), et ensuite tu as les débats contradictoires qui vont éventuellement rajouter de l'info par rapport au dossier. Ca fait au final un temps de ouf' pour peu d'infos nouvelles, et pour moi le compte n'y est pas. Si tu préfères, je me serais attendu à voir dans l'émission tout ce qui a été coupé du dossier faute de place, à savoir des choses assez approfondies. Là, on a pas mal de généralités, des contrepoints...

Pire encore, le dossier ne t'intéresse pas (ce n'est pas sale hein, vu la variété et l'originalité des thèmes): dans le mag, tu zappes. Dans le direct, ben tu vas te coucher, surtout parce que tu embauches le lendemain.
Alors ok, il y a la rediffusion... mais tu perds le direct qui, à mon avis, est le principal intérêt de l'émission sous sa forme actuelle.

TL;DR ça fait beaucoup d'efforts pour voir si, par chance, on parle enfin de VR sur CPC au détour de tel ou tel sujet (et généralement pour lui planter un couteau dans le dos)  ::ninja::   ::siffle:: 

Plus sérieusement, si les rédacteurs ne sont pas d'accord sur un sujet, on peut aussi laisser les avis de chacun s'exprimer sous forme d'encarts dans le dossier. Ca se fait très bien sur papier, ce n'est pas une raison suffisante pour regarder 1h30 d'émission en sus.

----------


## gros_bidule

Je t'avouerais que le direct je m'en passe sans problème. Pas le temps, et pour l'avoir tenté une fois, les interactions entre le plateau et le chat sont très limitées. Ca consiste à donner la réponse au quizz, dire bonjour, puis voilà. Mais c'est normal, tu ne peux pas couper l'émission toutes les 5min, puis le chat est un joyeux bordel. A la limite, collecter des questions intéressantes, puis dédier 10-15min à la fin pour y répondre (comme pour les émissions type _C dans l'air_).

Ca doit plaire, vu qu'il y a un peu de monde, mais clairement je ne suis pas le bon public.
La redif parcontre, cela me correspond. Déjà parce que je peux regarder quand je veux (typiquement devant mon sandwish du midi), et segmenter le visionnage en plusieurs petites sessions.
Ces remarques valant autant pour l'émission que les streams. Et vu l'âge moyen (j'imagine) du lectorat, cela peut expliquer l'audience live peut être pas aussi élevée qu'espérée. Je pense que le gros se fait en redif. Ce sont les gros gamers et les p'tits jeunes élevés à Youtube qui en font un loisir principal.

----------


## Yog-Sothoth

> 2) Du coup c'est aussi un rappel que si Epic propose des tarifs plus avantageux, faut pas oublier que l'essentiel de cette manne ne se fait pas au bénéfice des gentils petits studios indés, mais bien des éditeurs !


Oui, et même les gros studios, quelle part leur revient et quelle part se garde l'éditeur ?




> A la limite, collecter des questions intéressantes, puis dédier 10-15min à la fin pour y répondre (comme pour les émissions type _C dans l'air_).


J'aime bien cette idée.

----------


## LeLiquid

"ça enable"


J'étais pas prêt.


edit : Je viens de la terminer, c'était vraiment sympa. Vous êtes bien à l'aise, vous vous marrez bien, je regarderai la suite avec grand plaisir à la rentrée !

Et Ellen, un peu de discipline s'il te plait.   ::ninja::

----------


## JPS

> Je t'avouerais que le direct je m'en passe sans problème. Pas le temps, et pour l'avoir tenté une fois, les interactions entre le plateau et le chat sont très limitées. Ca consiste à donner la réponse au quizz, dire bonjour, puis voilà. Mais c'est normal, tu ne peux pas couper l'émission toutes les 5min, puis le chat est un joyeux bordel. A la limite, collecter des questions intéressantes, puis dédier 10-15min à la fin pour y répondre (comme pour les émissions type _C dans l'air_).
> 
> Ca doit plaire, vu qu'il y a un peu de monde, mais clairement je ne suis pas le bon public.
> La redif parcontre, cela me correspond. Déjà parce que je peux regarder quand je veux (typiquement devant mon sandwish du midi), et segmenter le visionnage en plusieurs petites sessions.
> Ces remarques valant autant pour l'émission que les streams. Et vu l'âge moyen (j'imagine) du lectorat, cela peut expliquer l'audience live peut être pas aussi élevée qu'espérée. Je pense que le gros se fait en redif. Ce sont les gros gamers et les p'tits jeunes élevés à Youtube qui en font un loisir principal.


Gros +1.

----------


## Jaycie

Enfin pour les interactions faut "juste" savoir que fallait poser la question à Polynette plutôt que de la mettre comme ça dans le chat. Et y'avait pas beaucoup de questions, je voyais Polynette relancer le truc de temps en temps.

Et moi "vieux" ça me faisait une soirée par mois sur twitch de 20h à 22h, ça ne me posait pas beaucoup de souci. Et oui j'ai aussi 2 enfants donc je gère ça avant aussi  ::trollface::

----------


## Sylla

Je plussoie les deux points suivants:

- parfois, ça colle trop au contenu du mag. Evidemment on peut pas faire un truc qui a rien a voir, mais creuser un peu plus ou proposer des points de vue differents pourraient rendre le truc plus interessant quand on a deja lu le mag.

- interactions avec le chat: il serait pas la que ca changerait pas grand chose, le coup de la séquence C dans l'air pour répondre a qqes questions est une bonne idée je trouve. peut etre en faire plusieurs de qqes minutes après chaque segment cle de l'émission?

voila voilà c'est mon avis vite fait posé comme ca. Vivement la prochaine saison  :;):

----------


## gros_bidule

> Enfin pour les interactions faut "juste" savoir que fallait poser la question à Polynette plutôt que de la mettre comme ça dans le chat. Et y'avait pas beaucoup de questions, je voyais Polynette relancer le truc de temps en temps.


Je pense pouvoir affirmer que quasiment personne ne le savait  ::P: 
Et plus généralement, ils pourraient indiquer que l'on peut poser des questions à l'avance, genre entre l'annonce du sommaire (qques jours avant l'émission je crois) et l'émission. Comme les émissions _C dans l'air_, encore une fois. Ca permet de réfléchir aux questions, et surtout de les poser même si tu ne peux pas assister au direct ; et le staff CPC peut aussi s'y préparer. Mais défit logistique : il faudrait indiquer clairement une adresse email ou un quelconque moyen de contact.
Si c'était mis en place, qui plus est avec soin, je pense que ça créerait davantage de lien et rendrait les débats plus intéressants.

----------


## vectra

Moi je savais, mais ça suffit pas pour que la question soit évoquée.
Même avec peu d'audience, si tu as 20 questions qui arrivent par session Q/R, il faut aussi un peu de chance pour qu'on ait le feedback de notre input.

----------


## Cedski

> Je t'avouerais que le direct je m'en passe sans problème. Pas le temps, et pour l'avoir tenté une fois, les interactions entre le plateau et le chat sont très limitées. Ca consiste à donner la réponse au quizz, dire bonjour, puis voilà. Mais c'est normal, tu ne peux pas couper l'émission toutes les 5min, puis le chat est un joyeux bordel. A la limite, collecter des questions intéressantes, puis dédier 10-15min à la fin pour y répondre (comme pour les émissions type _C dans l'air_).
> 
> Ca doit plaire, vu qu'il y a un peu de monde, mais clairement je ne suis pas le bon public.
> La redif parcontre, cela me correspond. Déjà parce que je peux regarder quand je veux (typiquement devant mon sandwish du midi), et segmenter le visionnage en plusieurs petites sessions.
> Ces remarques valant autant pour l'émission que les streams. Et vu l'âge moyen (j'imagine) du lectorat, cela peut expliquer l'audience live peut être pas aussi élevée qu'espérée. Je pense que le gros se fait en redif. Ce sont les gros gamers et les p'tits jeunes élevés à Youtube qui en font un loisir principal.



Idem. C'est youtube, et en fractionné aussi pour moi.

D'ailleurs j'attends que ça sorte sur Youtube là.

----------


## Fabiolo

Tu peux voir du replay sur twitch aussi, du moins l'emission est tjs visible en replay via le lien, sans compte ni rien. Après peut-être qu'ils ne la gardent pas des semaines non plus, je ne suis pas un habitué du truc.

----------


## gros_bidule

Un intérêt de Youtube, c'est la disponibilité des outils qui permettent de télécharger les vidéos.
Que tu passes par youtubedl, captvty (basé sur youtubedl), les extensions navigateur, ça se fait juste en entrant l'url de la vidéo, et hop, à toi le mp4 à regarder en offline quand tu veux, sans ralentissement. Ca t'évite aussi d'avoir les recommandations/pubs.
Il y a sûrement des solutions similaires pour twitch, ceci-dit.
J'avoue ne jamais regarder directement sur youtube : j'ai beau avoir la fibre à 1Gb/s, ça rame comme pas possible. Twitch, c'est un peu mieux, mais ça rame à mort si je veux changer de position.

----------


## Cedski

C'est fou parce que moi c'est totalement fluide Youtube. (Fibre 1Gb/s aussi - Orange) T'es chez Free ?  ::P:  

Et je peux avancer, reculer, sans aucun soucis.
Et plus j'ai Youtube sur ma télé maintenant, alors c'est tellement plus simple... D'autant plus qu'il enregistre le moment ou tu as stoppé la video.

----------


## gros_bidule

Nan je suis chez Bouygues  :^_^: .

----------


## Jaycie

> Je pense pouvoir affirmer que quasiment personne ne le savait 
> Et plus généralement, ils pourraient indiquer que l'on peut poser des questions à l'avance, genre entre l'annonce du sommaire (qques jours avant l'émission je crois) et l'émission. Comme les émissions _C dans l'air_, encore une fois. Ca permet de réfléchir aux questions, et surtout de les poser même si tu ne peux pas assister au direct ; et le staff CPC peut aussi s'y préparer. Mais défit logistique : il faudrait indiquer clairement une adresse email ou un quelconque moyen de contact.
> Si c'était mis en place, qui plus est avec soin, je pense que ça créerait davantage de lien et rendrait les débats plus intéressants.


Je voies pas comment c'est possible de pas le savoir, Polynette relançait à peu près toutes les 10 minutes. Faut pas lire le chat en fait.

----------


## gros_bidule

> Je voies pas comment c'est possible de pas le savoir, Polynette relançait à peu près toutes les 10 minutes. Faut pas lire le chat en fait.


Perso, je visionne les redifs et je préfère me concentrer sur l'émission plutôt que le chat (dont le contenu me semble peu intéressant), lequel est tout de même un sacré bordel  ::P:  Les quelques fois où j'ai regardé le chat sur Twitch par curiosité, non, je ne suis pas tombé sur les notifs de Polynette. Elles devaient être noyées dans la masse, ou bien je n'ai pas regardé au bon moment.

Mai c'est un problème global à CPC : ils ont du mal à définir clairement un medium fiable de communication. Pour les abos, un coup c'est le formulaire, le mail, le forum, le MP polynette, le twitter, le tél. Sérieusement ça en devient ridicule.

----------


## Fabiolo

Pour les abos? ça fait 5-6 ans que je passe toujours par la boutique sans problème, bizarre.

Avec tjs un mail de rappel 2 mois avant la fin de l'abo.

----------


## gros_bidule

Pour ma part, je n'ai pas de réponse par formulaire, forum, mail, contact MP, malgré des relances. C'est au petit bonheur la chance. Heureusement cela fonctionne pour certains, mais c'est loin d'être une généralité.
J'ai de la chance, car pour l'instant mes soucis finissent par se résoudre, mais soit c'est de la magie (je constate 1 mois plus tard que c'est rentré dans l'ordre), soit le staff a corrigé mais ne prend juste pas la peine de répondre. Je ne vois que ça.

----------


## barbarian_bros

Replay de l'émission 08 sur Youtube : 








> Mai c'est un problème global à CPC : ils ont du mal à définir clairement un medium fiable de communication. Pour les abos, un coup c'est le formulaire, le mail, le forum, le MP polynette, le twitter, le tél. Sérieusement ça en devient ridicule.


J'avoue que pour une fois la 8 j'aurais pu la regarder en direct... mais vu qu'elle a été annoncée par un post sur le forum a peine 2h avant j'ai loupé l'annonce.

----------


## cooly08

Je viens de regarder le replay.

Excellente émission, comme d'habitude.

Continuez comme ça.  :Bave:

----------


## Groufac

Merci à ackboo d'avoir fait régner l'ordre lorsque ça parlait tous en même temps, c'était beaucoup mieux ce coup-ci  ::):

----------


## Rouxbarbe

> Un intérêt de Youtube, c'est la disponibilité des outils qui permettent de télécharger les vidéos.
> Que tu passes par youtubedl, captvty (basé sur youtubedl), les extensions navigateur, ça se fait juste en entrant l'url de la vidéo, et hop, à toi le mp4 à regarder en offline quand tu veux, sans ralentissement. Ca t'évite aussi d'avoir les recommandations/pubs.
> Il y a sûrement des solutions similaires pour twitch, ceci-dit.
> J'avoue ne jamais regarder directement sur youtube : j'ai beau avoir la fibre à 1Gb/s, ça rame comme pas possible. Twitch, c'est un peu mieux, mais ça rame à mort si je veux changer de position.


RDJ : on peut utiliser captvty pour DL sur youtube  ::o:

----------


## gros_bidule

> RDJ : on peut utiliser captvty pour DL sur youtube


Oui, la toute première "chaine" en haut à gauche. Tu y colles l'url de la page youtube, puis ça te propose plein de formats.
Elle est pas belle la vie ?  ::):

----------


## Olima

Pas encore tout regardé, mais c'était très chouette comme d'habitude. Une suggestion tout de même :
Est-ce que Noël Malware pourrait faire un comparatif sur les anxiolytiques ? Dans CPC hardware peut être ? Je suis au prazepam mais c'est pas la panacée...

----------


## vectra

> Merci à ackboo d'avoir fait régner l'ordre lorsque ça parlait tous en même temps, c'était beaucoup mieux ce coup-ci


Très bonne émission effectivement, et en partie grâce à la prestation d'Ackboo. 
On sent aussi que les rédacteurs commencent à être à l'aise et à prendre leurs marques; ça contraste énormément avec les premières émissions où on avait l'impression que la caméra leur faisait peur. Le contenu de l'émission fait beaucoup moins 'lecture du mag' d'ailleurs. Presque plus d'interactivité par contre...

Pour la peine, je vais probablement me remettre à suivre l'émission. J'avais carrément ragequit après la fois où ils avaient invité une présentatrice d'E-sport qui avait un peu vampirisé l'émission, vu qu'elle était habituée à gérer son plateau. Pour le coup, on s'est entendu dire que la VR c'était pas intéressant comme genre de jeux vidéos, mais que par contre il fallait moins jouer et surtout passer plus de temps à regarder et à supporter des équipes d'E-sport pour faire marcher leur modèle économique basé sur le non-jeu.
Ma réaction:  :Cell:  :Fuck:

----------


## Howii

En même temps la VR c'est très gadget et pas très intéressant.  ::ninja::

----------


## LaVaBo

Je me rappelle pas avoir ressenti du prosélytisme de la part de l'invitée. Evidemment, elle présente l'esport sous un bon jour, puisqu'elle bosse là-dedans, mais ce n'est pas de la pub débile, c'est une discussion avec des arguments.

----------


## vectra

... pour du _non-jeu_.
Je préfère encore supporter une équipe de foot, et pourtant c'est vraiment pas intéressant à la base.
On est quand-même allés jusqu'à développer l'idée qu'il fallait essayer viteuf les jeux pour comprendre les règles de base, puis aller supporter ensuite. Voire carrément regarder les matches direct de jeux auxquels t'as jamais joué, pour supporter mais pas jouer.
C'est un contresens total de la notion même de JV.

----------


## Howii

> ... pour du _non-jeu_.
> Je préfère encore supporter une équipe de foot, et pourtant c'est vraiment pas intéressant à la base.
> On est quand-même allés jusqu'à développer l'idée qu'il fallait essayer viteuf les jeux pour comprendre les règles de base, puis aller supporter ensuite. Voire carrément regarder les matches direct de jeux auxquels t'as jamais joué, pour supporter mais pas jouer.
> C'est un contresens total de la notion même de JV.


Depuis l'aube de l'humanité, l'Homme n'a eu de cesse de regarder d'autres types jouer mieux que lui sur tout un tas de jeux.

En vrai j'comprends pas pourquoi tu préfères supporter une équipe de foot alors que tu dis que ça t'intéresse même pas, et en quoi c'est moins débile que de supporter une équipe sur un jeu qu'on apprécie ... Genre c'est comme si t'étais contre l'e-sport juste pour le principe. Sans vouloir te manquer de respect, je trouve ça un peu idiot.

----------


## vectra

J'ai déjà regardé des matches de la coupe du monde en y trouvant un réel intérêt, alors même que je ne joue pas au foot (ou très mal). Ce n'est pas pour autant que j'en fais une habitude, contrairement au JV.

Le paradigme de base du JV, c'est que tout le monde est acteur. Du n00b au PGM: on est tous acteurs, on est tous Shepard sur notre partie. Et pas qu'une fois tous les quatre ans...
Ca m'est déjà arrivé de regarder des matches et des replays de jeux sur lesquels j'avais déjà investi du temps afin de trouver des voies de progression. Mais de manière épisodique et à la seule finalité du jeu.

Pour moi, ce phénomène est avant tout une dérive communautaire sur fond de spéculation sur modèles potentiellement rentables à l'avenir. Et pour l'instant, les compètes de JV sont surtout de la pub déguisée et financée par l'éditeur du jeu (cf actu du jour). Sans compter que les jeux que cela donne à voir ne sont pas forcément les chouchous des esthètes du jeu vidéo, pour rester poli.

----------


## Howii

Expert CPC spotted  ::O:

----------


## vectra

_"Pour aimer l'E-sport, faut être un con"_

Ca, c'est une parole d'expert  :;):

----------


## TH3 CAK3

> Je me rappelle pas avoir ressenti du prosélytisme de la part de l'invitée. Evidemment, elle présente l'esport sous un bon jour, puisqu'elle bosse là-dedans, mais ce n'est pas de la pub débile, c'est une discussion avec des arguments.


C'était quand même un sacré monologue de la part de l'intervenante, mais il semblerait que ce soit une habituée des plateaux ce qui explique surement cela. Le truc qui m'avait "choqué" c'est qu'elle se réfugiait derrière l'idée de non-curiosité quand on lui demandais comment on pouvait intéresser à un match d'e-sport d'un jeu qu'on connais pas aux règles obscures. Selon elle tu regardes pas de match de dota t'es pas quelqu'un de curieux.  :WTF:

----------


## vectra

Un gros monologue oui. Elle a pu dérouler son discours sans aucune opposition, alors même que CPC a toujours été pour le moins... distant avec la scène E-Sport, et que les jeux en question sont aussi fréquemment évoqués dans le mag que les jeux VR.
Mais elle est présentatrice d'émission, et plus ou moins VRP d'E-sport: elle a fait son métier et je pense qu'elle a roulé sur une rédac pas du tout armée pour cet exercice.

J'avais oublié cette histoire de "non-curiosité". C'est aussi pour ça que j'ai ragequit après l'évocation de la VR: selon elle, la VR marchait pas puisque les premiers titres sortis n'ont pas eu de retours concluants, et ça doit donc rester une niche de riche. La rédac n'a pas contredit, bien au contraire. Pas grave: manque plus qu'inviter un VRP VR pour rétablir la neutralité éditoriale  ::trollface::

----------


## TH3 CAK3

Réjouissons nous quand même que ce soit le seul accroc jusqu'à présent. Hâte de retrouver l'équipe de choc ainsi que cette magnifique couverture de déménagement, personnage central de l'émission  :Bave:

----------


## Howii

La rédac' ne s'y connait pas vraiment en e-sport alors ils invitent quelqu'un qui maitrise le sujet, pour éviter que n'importe quoi ne soit dit. Ça devrait en inspirer certains  ::trollface::

----------


## JeRe

Regarder de l'e-sport c'est pas plus débile que de regardé des streamers , avec de la compétition en plus ( bon moi perso la compète , gagner a tout prix c'est pas mon truc la culture de la gagne , j'aime pas PVP ) enfin je dis ça , je dis rien ....

 Je trouve ton manque de respect assez mal venue Vectra !! Tu as le droit de dire que tu n'aimes pas l'esport c'est ton droit mais des gens aiment et ce n'est pas plus débile que le foot et le Rugby. Et bien sûr qu'elle était la pour faire la promo de l'esport , elle était là pour ça et elle a été invité pour ça et c'est une journaliste esport c'est comme si tu reprochais à Thierry Roland de parler de foot pendant un match.

D'ailleurs y'a une tendance chez les jeunes ( mon petit dernier en faisant partie ) c'est de dire d'avoir fait le jeu alors qu'ils n'ont regardé qu'un streamer joué ou une compète mais ils s’approprient le truc comme si c'était eux qui avaient joué. Je trouve ça bizarre perso ( comme quand les gens crient on a gagné mais je vous le redis je suis pas du tout compète) mais bon je pense que je devais faire des trucs incompréhensible pour mes parents.

----------


## Rouxbarbe

> comme si tu reprochais à Thierry Roland de parler de foot pendant un match.


J'avoue que s'il le faisait aujourd'hui je flipperai grave  ::unsure::

----------


## vectra

> Je trouve ton manque de respect assez mal venue Vectra !!


T'es nouveau ici, toi  :;): 

Non mais pour une fois j'ai eu bein raison: ils ne prennent pas de gants dans des jugements péremptoires sur des trucs qu'ils n'ont même pas pris la peine d'essayer, alors pourquoi faire mieux? J'avais en plus oublié cette histoire de manque de curiosité pour s'adresser à leurs détracteurs...


Sinon, une chose que j'ai bien aimé dans la dernière émission au moins, c'est que le visionnage et les commentaires sur des jeux m'ont donné envie d'en essayer plusieurs, ce qui est selon moi un bon indicateur que ça marche bien. Y'a plusieurs titres dont j'avais lu le test un peu viteuf' et que j'ai assez vite oublié, donc ça recontextualise mes premières critiques un peu acerbes des premières émissions.

----------


## JeRe

Ha oui merde il est mort  :^_^:  . Je ne le savais même pas , c'est pour dire que moi et la télé :P

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> T'es nouveau ici, toi 
> 
> Non mais pour une fois j'ai eu bein raison: ils ne prennent pas de gants dans des jugements péremptoires sur des trucs qu'ils n'ont même pas pris la peine d'essayer, alors pourquoi faire mieux? J'avais en plus oublié cette histoire de manque de curiosité pour s'adresser à leurs détracteurs...
> 
> 
> Sinon, une chose que j'ai bien aimé dans la dernière émission au moins, c'est que le visionnage et les commentaires sur des jeux m'ont donné envie d'en essayer plusieurs, ce qui est selon moi un bon indicateur que ça marche bien. Y'a plusieurs titres dont j'avais lu le test un peu viteuf' et que j'ai assez vite oublié, donc ça recontextualise mes premières critiques un peu acerbes des premières émissions.


 Désolé on a tous eu une première fois , et je ne veux pas commencer une gueguere inutile et mal venue d'ailleurs.

----------


## LeLiquid

> Désolé on a tous eu une première fois , et je ne veux pas commencer une gueguere inutile et mal venue d'ailleurs.


T'as pas à t'excuser, son argumentaire était tout pourri en plus.  ::ninja:: 

Regarder une compet de LoL n'est pas plus con que regarder une compet de foot.

----------


## Praetor

> Regarder une compet de LoL n'est pas plus con que regarder une compet de foot.


Faut dire que pour trouver plus con que regarder une compet de foot faut se lever de bonne heure  ::ninja::

----------


## vectra

D'une part.

Et d'autre part, on parle quand-même d'un sport qui est le plus populaire. Sans même parler des parties qu'on a tous joué à un moment ou à un autre, ça a une portée qui concerne énormément de gens et ça a une valeur symbolique également (quand on gagne, bien sûr). Lol et autres trucs, ça ne met même pas d'accord la communauté gamer entre elle. 

Même si, en étant bien bourré et déjà largement teubé sobre, on pourrait arriver à admettre que ce n'est pas totalement ridicule de parler de sport pour désigner le mouvement de l'e-sport, on voit bien que c'est aussi largement un mouvement forcé par divers entrepreneurs et évenementiels qui veulent faire du biz' et de la pub en nous faisant singer les sportifs et supporters. On représentait une contre-culture à une certaine époque, alors excusez certains de ne pas se réjouir de ce genre de naufrage navrant  :Facepalm:

----------


## PG 13

> Faut dire que pour trouver plus con que regarder une compet de foot faut se lever de bonne heure


Genre Le Tour de France?  ::ninja:: 




> Même si, en étant bien bourré et déjà largement teubé sobre, on pourrait arriver à admettre que ce n'est pas totalement ridicule de parler de sport pour désigner le mouvement de l'e-sport, on voit bien que c'est aussi largement un mouvement forcé par divers entrepreneurs et évenementiels qui veulent faire du biz' et de la pub en nous faisant singer les sportifs et supporters. On représentait une contre-culture à une certaine époque, alors excusez certains de ne pas se réjouir de ce genre de naufrage navrant


A contrario la scène du fighting game n' a jamais eu autant de visibilité et c' est un plus indéniable pour les amateurs ^^

----------


## MoTorBreath

Ne pas oublier le sim racing qui est en plein boom aussi, ce que la "spécialiste" n'a même pas évoqué.

----------


## LeLiquid

> D'une part.
> 
> Et d'autre part, on parle quand-même d'un sport qui est le plus populaire. Sans même parler des parties qu'on a tous joué à un moment ou à un autre, ça a une portée qui concerne énormément de gens et ça a une valeur symbolique également (quand on gagne, bien sûr). Lol et autres trucs, ça ne met même pas d'accord la communauté gamer entre elle. 
> 
> Même si, en étant bien bourré et déjà largement teubé sobre, on pourrait arriver à admettre que ce n'est pas totalement ridicule de parler de sport pour désigner le mouvement de l'e-sport, on voit bien que c'est aussi largement un mouvement forcé par divers entrepreneurs et évenementiels qui veulent faire du biz' et de la pub en nous faisant singer les sportifs et supporters. On représentait une contre-culture à une certaine époque, alors excusez certains de ne pas se réjouir de ce genre de naufrage navrant



"Lol et autres trucs ça ne met même pas la communauté gamer entre elle." On est censé comprendre quelque chose ? Je vois pas ou tu veux en venir.

Quant au mouvement forcé par les entrepreneurs et événementiels qui veulent faire du biz et de la pub.. C'est magnifique. Oui y'en a qui veulent se faire du pognon la dessus (et c'est ce qui permet de faire vivre la scène au passage..). 
Est ce que ce serait pas le cas dans tous les "vrais" sports par hasard ?  ::o: 

Et pour la contre culture, le "naufrage", au delà du coté très pédant de la phrase, ça veut encore rien dire, la scène e sport ne remplace pas le "vrai" jeu. C'est quelque chose qui s'y ajoute. Si tant est que le "vrai" jeu ait existé un jour.  ::rolleyes::

----------


## vectra

> Est ce que ce serait pas le cas dans tous les "vrais" sports par hasard ?


Rien ne nous force à faire aussi mal, rien ne nous force à partir par là, à prendre des exemples aussi bas de gamme. Quel que soit le ton employé ou la tournure, c'est quand-même con.
Je ne me suis pas fait souvent remarquer pour mon sens de la diplomatie de toute manière...

----------


## LeLiquid

Certes, mais dans ce cas la pourquoi tu tolères dans le foot ce que tu sembles trouver intolérable dans l'e sport ?


Après, y'a pas 3 000 façons de faire vivre le truc, je dirais même qu'il n'y en a malheureusement qu'une, celle ci.

----------


## vectra

Ah mais moi ça ne me gène pas du tout dans la pratique, vu que je ne vais pas du tout spontanément là-dedans. Je m'en fous complètement, tout comme le foot dans 98% des cas. C'est juste que je revendique le droit de cracher dessus, comme d'autres se moquent de la VR à l'antenne.
J'ai pas spécialement d'animosité mais j'ai quand-même le droit de faire mon connard.

----------


## LeLiquid

Ok.

----------


## LaVaBo

Mais personne n'a dit le contraire, donc tu ressembles à ces personnes qui vont à la télé pour expliquer que personne ne relaie leur message.

----------

